# DNP feeling sick?



## isitya (Jan 20, 2017)

Im taking 250 mg eod, lowest dose possible, the heat is fine I couldn't handle 250 mg every day the heat was horrible, but cant stop feeling sick and crap in general, is this unavoidable?, which anti oxidants do I need to get?, I can't stay on dnp eod its still horrible.

When I first started dnp, the first 4 days there are no sides although it is working, the sides kick in on the fifth day so would it be possible to repeat this process every week, four days on and feeling no sides then three days off to flush it out of my system?

Mr. moderator could you please approve this post I need to find out this info.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

If youre feeling sick, just stop completely for a while. Then try again.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

isitya said:


> Im taking 250 mg eod, lowest dose possible, the heat is fine I couldn't handle 250 mg every day the heat was horrible, but cant stop feeling sick and crap in general, is this unavoidable?, which anti oxidants do I need to get?, I can't stay on dnp eod its still horrible.
> 
> When I first started dnp, the first 4 days there are no sides although it is working, the sides kick in on the fifth day so would it be possible to repeat this process every week, four days on and feeling no sides then three days off to flush it out of my system?
> 
> Mr. moderator could you please approve this post I need to find out this info.


 Its a common side effect of DNP, one of the other side effects is death!

Make sure you are drinking at least 3-5 litres of water a day.

Take it with food but no carbs.


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

if its taylor mades batch i got a little hint of sickness but it passed after an hour....I think people are aware dnp kills and still use it so no need to bring up that side effect, if anyone is scared by this I'd ignore it and use 250mg, when i used that much i had one side effect which was i felt a little warmer, no other side effect to speak of.


----------



## isitya (Jan 20, 2017)

Can anyone comment on if I do it for the first four days then stop for three days when the sides kick in?, will that work?, i tried working out on dnp it was almost impossible, i can tolerate the heat but not feeling sick and run down 24/7.

Sl123 your serious all you got was a little warmer?

Is it the four liters of water that cures the sickness?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Decemt DNP makes you feel like crap. Period.

Results are amazing buit you have to accept that it is not pleasant at all. I look forward to starting to but more to coming off!


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

If its makeing you feel sick or giving heart burn have it with something to eat. I just had mine with a few slices of cold sandwhich meat, reduced it dramatically


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

isitya said:


> Can anyone comment on if I do it for the first four days then stop for three days when the sides kick in?, will that work?, i tried working out on dnp it was almost impossible, i can tolerate the heat but not feeling sick and run down 24/7.
> 
> Sl123 your serious all you got was a little warmer?
> 
> Is it the four liters of water that cures the sickness?


 No i was taking it on an empty stomach to be honest, that was probably the reason but id just wait for it to pass, like someone suggested probably best to have with a meal. 250mg of it is basically side effect free but you'll have to run it longer, it just depends on how much fat loss and how much you want to suffer...if you go up to 750mg its really bad lethargy and the heat is out of this world, have to use a fan all day and still sweat. Would not take 750mg unless i booked a week off work for it specifically or even 500mg really, id keep it at 250mg or 375mg.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

isitya said:


> Im taking 250 mg eod, lowest dose possible, the heat is fine I couldn't handle 250 mg every day the heat was horrible, but cant stop feeling sick and crap in general, is this unavoidable?, which anti oxidants do I need to get?, I can't stay on dnp eod its still horrible.
> 
> When I first started dnp, the first 4 days there are no sides although it is working, the sides kick in on the fifth day so would it be possible to repeat this process every week, four days on and feeling no sides then three days off to flush it out of my system?
> 
> Mr. moderator could you please approve this post I need to find out this info.


 Are you taking it on an empty stomach? if so do not.

The only time I felt sick on it is when I took it fasted.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Yep as per @BoomTime and @isitya said, take after or with food. On an empty stomach i get the same sick feeling.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

I'd either put it down to dehydration (if drinking to much then you will have electrolyte imbalance which in essence is the same as dehydration) fatigue is actually also a sign of dehydration btw not just purely down to DNP.

or

You're taking on empty stomach and it causes heartburn

My opinion.


----------

